# Buyer Beware..



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt076 I just got off the phone for the second time with Beretta about a cracked grip panel. They don't want to paly nice. They want me to ship them the gun and evaluate it. I told them the dang thing works perfect.  I guess I am nuts or something.  
They will sell me a new pair though for a small fee of $53.00. :smt011 Yea right. :smt062 I told the supervisor. No more Beretta's for me.
Has anybody out there got a 92 compact as I need the center to center measurment on their grip screws. They look like there the same as the 85 FS Cheetah. If so I can I can get a set of rubber grips for $15.00. They don't make a set for the Cheetah that I can find on the web.
:smt1099 Thanks for any advice or help. :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, that sucks. I guess they wanna look at the gun tos ee if there is an issue w/ it that is making it crack the grips. But heck, after U pay to ship it, U could buy new grips. Yea man, that sucks.

U can get plastic grips for the gun, but I don't know how well the black plastic will look on the nickel finish.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I can't find anything on a Cheetah on the internet. I am hopeing somebody will measure their grips for me and with a little luck I might get them to work. I hate to get rid of perfectly good Pistole. I had one years ago, and I know they make a fine product. That wood could have been on anything, and it would have cracked. It was dry as kinlin when I took them off. If I don't trade it this weekend I'll use a hillbilly fix all. Yep! Duct tape.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well it's gone. Wife got rid of it this weekend. Pedro or what ever his name was will see no more of my money. We lost about $50 bucks up front but the gun she got is a collector. So it might go up in the future enough to cover the lost. I just hope shes happy.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, sorry to hear that...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Well it's gone. Wife got rid of it this weekend. Pedro or what ever his name was will see no more of my money. We lost about $50 bucks up front but the gun she got is a collector. So it might go up in the future enough to cover the lost. I just hope shes happy.


Glad to see you're happy with the new gun. How does it shoot?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll answer that for you tomorrow evening 2400. I made up some of the rounds you gave me,and I am going to try them in that S&W 19-4. I made up some at about 20% less to work up to them. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I'll answer that for you tomorrow evening 2400. I made up some of the rounds you gave me,and I am going to try them in that S&W 19-4. I made up some at about 20% less to work up to them. I'll see how it goes.


20% is a lot, be careful.


----------

